# Cannot access samba shares via VPN



## ProServ (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi,
Had to upgrade client server for samba along with FreeBSD upgrade to 10.3-P20. Deinstalled Samba3.6 and installed Samba46 via ports/net/samba45

Connect to remote server with L2TP/IPSec
open network and type in \\servername
asks for network password. Enter correct password and popup box opens displaying:
*\\servername is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource.*

ssh to the server and run smbclient it works as expected:

smbclient -Uusername //servername/share
Enter WORKGROUPNAME\username's password:
Domain=[WORKGROUPNAME] OS=[] Server=[]
smb: \>

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2017)

Please, don't create multiple threads for the same issue. Threads merged.


----------

